# The Durhams Of Fairfield



## Squire Bentley (Apr 21, 2015)

Past Grand Historian of the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas, Dr. Rev. Bro. Robert L. Uzzel,  has a new book out, “The Durhams of Fairfield.” This is Uzzel’s Roots story, tracing his wife’s family genealogy.

http://freemasoninformation.com/2015/04/the-durhams-of-fairfield/

Bro. Frederic L. Milliken


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 27, 2015)

Interesting thank you for the share


----------



## mrpierce17 (May 3, 2015)

This was one of the featured articles in this years 1st quarter of Phylaxis magazine an interesting read


----------

